# Marble Betta in planted tank (recovered)



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi bettafolk,

A while back I had my betta fish in a very small bowl with no filtration. He suffered some severe fin rot and almost passed from a mysterious ailment that had him sideways on the bottom of the tank. Today he is very happy and fully recovered in his new planted tank.

Rot / Recovery Thread


Angelo:










This betta had a purely white coloration up until his near death experience:












And his new tank-mate:









Thanks for taking a look everyone, and happy hump day!


----------



## LilMitsuko (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing better. Hopefully he'll be nice and healthy from here on out! He's so pretty!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

what a cutie!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

He's beautiful! Is he a double tail?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cute! That pic of the snail is incredible!


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

prosthetik: thanks! He is a double tail - will post pictures in a couple weeks once he's regrown a little more and the pigment returns.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

Almost a month later - he's fattened up for sure. Unfortunately, with all his exploring he's tore his lower fin. Rowdy little fella.









http://i.imgur.com/ih4HC.jpg

Angelo, the ghost faced killa


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

that's quite the jump from an unheated unfiltered bowl to a fully planted tank in one step...congratulations!


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

congrats to you and Angelo! He looks so happy! and I love his white face...their eyes stand out so much more!


----------

